# Passports for Adopted and Looked After Children



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

When we first met our little one's s/w in August last year, we expressed a desire for him to have a passport (we had been told by our own s/w that all looked after children should have a passport) and a few noises were made about what a nightmare it is for them blah blah.

Anyway at our first review meeting it was agreed that an application would be submitted, so we supplied the photographs.  At our next review, we found out the application was still sitting on a desk in the office, they'd had the photos 10 weeks  .  At our next review, it transpired the application still had not been done, so it was agreed once again that the application would be submitted as a priority.  Now 3 weeks on it's still sitting in the s/w's office, I am flaming annoyed to say the least  

We are now submitting our court papers and dont know if we will have had our court date in sufficient time before we plan to travel, to make an application for a first passport.  We are desperate to book flights, but cant because we dont know which name to use.  

I'm looking for advice, should I push to get the passport now and get the name changed (anyone know how long this takes) or wait to apply for a first passport after we've been to court.  Is it easier to wait to apply after we have been to court?  

HELP!!

A
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

Passports and looked after children can be a nightmare! Sw's often put it off! We got K a passport 4 months after he came to us as a foster child as my parents live in France 
All the sw's need is a copy of the childs court order/s and copy of birth certificate and birth parent certificate which they can get and they can send off the application
I would call the sw and tell them you want it sent off today but needs to be on 2 wk turnaround that post office do as you need to book flights. 
As long as you have copy of court order and original birth certificate I think the child can travel on birth name passport after the court until new one is done. You might want to give passport office a call to double check 

Our sw team has a member of the admin team who specifically deals with passports. I would definately call sw and ask that it is done today

love
suzie x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

We went to court middle of june last year and were going on holiday (abroad) a few weeks later, we were given the adoption order at court that day and this enabled my hubby to hot foot it to the passport office (he rang up prior and made a special appointment), they processed the passport with no problems at all and we recieved the passport 2-3days later, he took the adoption order with new name on, original birth certificate and our marriage certificate and this was fine.

I personally would wait as you will only have to go through the whole thing again and it could be confusing with a different surname to yours on little one passport, if you let the court know prior to going that you need the adoption order on the day I am sure they will oblige, you dont get littlys new birth certificate till several weeks later.

Good luck!

Dawny
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

As you know we went to court in dec- got the adoption  order there and then , a later a few weeks later to say "birth reg updated to show adoption" and then new birth certs came though 14th Jan so about 5weeks after court HOWEVER this was over christmas hols

When are you looking to travel?

Personally i would wait til after court to go away (if poss) due to legal stuff of taking your son out of the UK

xxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for all your advice peeps  

We're looking to travel the end of May, so do you think we will have been to court by then?

Putting the papers in has been held up as we are still waiting for some information from little one's s/w, aaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhh flippin s/w's (sorry to any s/w's reading this, I know you're not all the same   )

A
x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

My experience would be that you are unlikely to have been to court and got all the papers back AND applied for and received a passport by May but I could be wrong. And it would be awaful to pay for a holiday you can't use (and to have built up to it and then find you can't go). 

We applied for court in Early Feb but it took til October due to SW problems and BPs going AWOL and court holidays.  Our was an extra long wait (and at the extreme end for an uncontested adoption) but I think it would be about April /May at earliest before you might get new adoption order.  maybe others will know better.

maggie


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi A

We put our papers in begining opf july last yr and didnt go to court till Dec so i would oush for them to get DS passport for you in current name (if you do travel after you have been to court and dont have time to change passport then you could take orig birth cert and your adoption order cert with you on hols so they know you are his parents and have the right to take him out of the uk)

xxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Does that mean I book his seat in his old name?  

A
x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes it would I think cos it would have to match the name on the passport.

Good luck

Dawny
x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

My recollection of this is that you cannot book any holiday until you have *written* approval from placing LA to take him out of the country, or indeed away from the stated place of residence (which sometimes applies to 2 week uk holidays).

For the actual holiday you also will need to get the passport (in his current name) from them (which might take some time - as you know) plus a letter to hand to passport control showing that you have permission to take a looked after child out of the UK for a certain period. The LA has to also record where you will be in case they get a phonecall query from border control questioning the letter.

magenta


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

It sounds quite complicated and a little stressfull I personally would wait until you have the adoption order signed and sealed if thats possible rather than put yourselves through any unecessary stress.

Take care

Dawny
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

Magneta I am not sure if it differs in Scotland to here but you dont need anything from the LA to take a looked after child out of the country, you just have to have the passport as per normal. We also only have to advise the sw if we are taking K out of the country, you don't need anything for border control either. 
I have always taken a copy of the freeing order with us as I thought someone might ask but it doesnt come up on any border controls so have never had to explain anything.

Hope this helps

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie said:


> Hiya
> 
> Magneta I am not sure if it differs in Scotland to here but you dont need anything from the LA to take a looked after child out of the country, you just have to have the passport as per normal. We also only have to advise the sw if we are taking K out of the country, you don't need anything for border control either.
> I have always taken a copy of the freeing order with us as I thought someone might ask but it doesnt come up on any border controls so have never had to explain anything.
> ...


I think it depends on your LA to be honest as i couldnt leave my 2 with anyone who they hadnt CRB checked however a friend with a LA in the next county could leave her children with anyone as long as it wasnt over night

I also think it depends where you travel from and who picks up on the name differance-i know alot of families have differant names however it still could be an issue.

Just trying to look at worst case situation.

good luck

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd push for a passport now in his original name, I don't hink you will get to court and sorted in enough time to get a passport in his new name.

We were told to expect a 5 week wait minimum for DS's new birth cert and were expecting longer due to going to court a week before Christmas.  However, it arrived this week so in the 5 weeks!  We got the adoption order at court but they have kept his original birth certificate.

From submitting the papers for court it was a 16 week wait due to DS being relinquished, we had been told it shouldn't take more than 8 weeks but that sounds really quick compared to other areas.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

We would be travelling under 3 different surnames  

Have been in touch with someone other than little one's s/w today to see what can be done

MJ - what do the LA class as 'leaving with', would that be any length of time?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Meant to add:

We had to advise our LA if we were going anywhere out of the country plus if we were going away for more than 2 nights in this country.

We could only leave DS with our parents until we had the AO as they had been CRB checked through the LA, that was for any length of time that we weren't in the same house/building.  Obviously it didn't include if we went to the toilet or into the garden and DS stayed in the lounge with an Auntie or someone.  Does that make sense?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi A- i took it to mean out of our sight so if i was out with friends/at their home and needed the loo then it was 3some party for a mummy wee!  

We had to let our SW and childrens SW know that we were going away for a weekend (was an unplanned emergancy)

hugs

MEz
x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

MJ didnt realise that with our LA 

Grandparents take little one for a whole day each, each week, and all s/w's have always fully supported this. hmmmmmmm   

Gonna push for the passport now, fed up of the farce it has become  

A
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Anabelle said:


> MJ didnt realise that with our LA
> 
> Grandparents take little one for a whole day each, each week, and all s/w's have always fully supported this. hmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Did they get CRB checked?

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just to say that as a foster carer we have to leave our child/children with family/friends sometimes ( it is impossible not to as wouldn't be able to do anything  ) and social services trust us to make the judgement on who to leave them with.  It is interesting how different LA's work isn't it! 

Has to chuckle MJ @ going for a wee 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie said:


> Has to chuckle MJ @ going for a wee
> 
> x


you can now see how i am just so bonkers and shattered! it is amazing how each LA works differantly.

i dont get a min to myself offten as even when they are in bed its washing,ironing,cleaning up and getting ready for the next day as DD starts pre-school at 8,30am! oh and i need to have a bath and food in there some where!


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi A,

Our LA (and yours too) will arrange the passport for you.  I am sure they told me that they would provide you with a letter to show to passport control explaining the different surnames, but they like to know the holiday dates so are aware when out of the country.

You can leave your child with relatives/friends as long as they have been CRB checked (before the AO).  They can stay overnight (our little boy did with our parents) and social workers were more than happy with this.  


C
x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

MJ & Chantelle  -  our parents havent had CRB checks done, find it very odd that s/w's were very supportive of our parents helping out the way they have.......might have something to do with the fact that they could see that I was struggling BIG time through sheer exhaustion at first.  At our 2nd review it was commented on how I was looking more human at that meeting!! 

Suzie - I agree with the judgement thing, if had the slightest doubt, then he wouldnt be out of my sight.

He's just gone out with grandma & grandad while I wait in for a delivery...it's one of those 'between 8am & 6pm' jobs, so no chance of making it to toddler group.

A
x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning Anabelle,

Sorry to hear you are having problems getting your little ones passport.  I thought things would be easier than then seem.  Are you going anywhere nice for your hols?  We are just booking a week away in Devon or Cornwall in Sep or Oct so that if we happen to be matched and placed by then we can just take our little one. 

Speak to you soon

ShazJohn xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

A-I have a feeling that your new SW thinks that your old SW got these checked done , that DS SW thinks the same and also the reviewing SW thinks the same and no one had questioned it or checked! i doubled checked with someone today that you defo need to have them CRB checked (it was asked a general question so no names!)

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

A, I have to agree with MJ, it does sound as though they all think its been done and no one has double checked.

MJ - had to LOL at you 3 in the loo!  Its bad enough with just one child wanting to be in there with me let alone 2!  Everywhere I go, including my house, all have separates toilets from bathrooms.....Even now its a luxury going to the loo on my own 

OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

OT- even now DS wants to sit on my lap or chat to me in the loo- when DD is in the loo he sits on the floor reading books............... cant say we arent "open" in this house!


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi ShazJohn, not sure where we are going yet  . How u guys doing?

OT & MJ -   ooops


A
x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

AAAAArrrgggggghhhhhhhhh  

the passport application has fallen flat on it's face.  We've been led to believe (since October) that all we needed to do was supply the photos of our little one and they had everything to submit the application.  Now we find they cant do it cos they dont have birth parent's date of marriage & a birth certificate.  Feel like we've been led up the garden path.

To say I am furious is an understatement 

A
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Annabelle they can get copies of birth certs for parents etc as they did for K's!

I would question why they cant get them?

x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

just a little up-date.  After a lot of nagging, finally got this sorted.  We're going to the passport office ourselves to do the application.....wish us luck!

A
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Anabelle said:


> Hi all
> 
> just a little up-date. After a lot of nagging, finally got this sorted. We're going to the passport office ourselves to do the application.....wish us luck!
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK

xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

A,

Hope you got everything sorted at the passport office. Still cant believe you have had to go through all this.  I thought our LA was meant to be good.

Shaz John x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

MJ & ShazJohn

thanks hunnies, I have to admit I caused a bit agro, but hey just trying to do the best for my little one.

Speak soon

x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Spoke too soon it's all been cancelled    

What the heck do I have to do to get a flamin passport   

The battle's not over yet though  

x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Well another 4 weeks wasted, no progress, calls & e-mails being ignored  

Time for an official complaint I think  

an extremely frustrated Anabelle xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

A,

So sorry you are going through this.  What a nightmare.  Hopefully the official complaint will make them move and do something.

Cant believe it has been going on so long.

Have you been given a date for court yet?  As soon as that happens then it will be easier for you to get the passport.

Thinking of you all

ShazJohn x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi ShazJohn

how u guys doing?  good I hope.

Yeah it's become a ridiculous situation now.  We still havent got our court date cos we have had to wait for our CRB's to be done again as they were out of date.  So they reckon court will be about 8 weeks or so, which is too late for us for our travel plans.  Our s/w cant believe it's come to this.

A
x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss  we've got an appointment at the Passport Office!!
A bit of complaining worked  

A
x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

A

That is fantastic news      

About time but fantastic news all the same!!!

ShazJohn xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

well after spending a couple of hours in the passport office, phone calls, faxes, more phone calls, they wouldnt accept the passport application. They want to see more documentation than we had (the package I had was set up on the advice of the passport call centre helpline) 

   

a rather tired weary Anabelle xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

A

Sorry to hear that things are still not working out   

I can not believe that it is such a nightmare to get a passport.

Thinking of you and the men in your life

ShazJohn xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

[fly]WE'VE GOT A PASSPORT FOR OUR LITTLE ONE!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

well done you - when you going away? xxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hopefully last week in May 
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

That's great news - now you can finally relax and look forward to your first family holiday abroad together. Have a wonderful time   

CG xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Well Done A,

At long last.     Bet you cant wait to go away.

Thinking of you all

ShazJohn xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Awwww thanx MJ, CG & SHazJohn, it just feels so much better knowing we now have it in our hand and we can now plan ahead. 

x


----------

